# My New Rat Chirping!



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*My New Rat Chirping!*

Well I broke down and instead of waiting for that perfect Senior Spayed/Spayable Female for 2+ yr. old Leonardo, I bought a 3mo. old Female from a local feeder-breeder.
She seemed fine , brought her home put her in an oversize mouse cage till I sorted things out, Leonardo definately approved leering in through the bars and teeth chattering like a sex maniac on 4 double expresso's.
Cleaned out Leonardo's cage (the only livable cage with narrow spacing) as soon as I put her in the big cage she starts chirping/gurgling noises, sometimes followed by a sneeze sometimes.
Is this some kind of signal or greeting? is she like giving warning to who might be in the cage she's there?
Anyways I got scared and I have some Baytril left from Leo's surgery last week, so I gave her about 1/3 as much, she's pretty small about 1/3 leo's size.
I remembered the breeder kept it pretty warm in there so I cranked the heater maybe she caught a cold?
Has anyone heard almost a musical loud chirping from a new Rat?
Spider

By the way I plan on sharing the cage Leonardo Roams at night with a food dish outside and in the AM put the Female in the Mouse cage and Leo in the big cage.
Until she gets spayed next week thats the only solution.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

Could be a respiratory infection. Another thing it could be is "new home sneezes" as she adjusts to her new environment... although I'm not certain if any noises would be present if that was the case. 

You didn't quarantine....?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

I called the breeder who said "all my girl Rats chirp alot, they're talking" and she's sneezing to and he said thats common in all rats!!
What was I thinking! putting my Senior Male in danger like this, anyways she's in the big cage and Leonardo can free roam for awhile, I keep a small cage with food and water on the floor where he can kick back.
Man this new Rat is noisy, loud chirping gurgling almost like a chirp-purr, maybe it is some kind of communication, this rat is super active , clear eyed, I don't know.
If anything pops up I go the emergency clinic route.
Spider


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*



Spider said:


> I called the breeder who said "all my girl Rats chirp alot, they're talking" and she's sneezing to and he said thats common in all rats!!


That doesn't sound right... I'd get her checked at the vets to be sure. The sneezing could be new home sneezes but those noises I'd want to get checked out if she was my rat.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

She's going to the Vet Wednesday, and baytril till then but if I notice any disconfort then its emergency.
Interestingly she sleeps peaceably no noise, its only when she's active she makes loud chirping.
Spider


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

Good luck at the vets  Hope she's ok.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

That 'breeder' is an idiot. All his rats chirp and sneeze and this is normal and they're just 'talking'? I don't think so. What it really means is he's breeding a bunch of sickly rats, but seeing as he's breeding them for snake food what does he care.

Any noisy breathing or odd sounds (bird sounds, monkey sounds) need to be viewed with extreme caution. A rat suffering a respiratory infection or myco flare-up will make these sounds when stressed. I'd say that's the case with your girl and it explains why you don't hear them when she's sleeping.

Considering her background I'd definitely recommend a decent course of baytril for her. Have you got enough till the vet visit? Make sure they give you at _least _ 14 days worth.

Good luck.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

She definately has Resp. issues. I've been giving a moderate dose every 8 hours and the chirping has mostly stopped. I hear sneezes occasionally, but since giving Baytril I can SEE an improvement.
I've got maybe 2 more doses, I'm going to see if I can refill the other Rats script, if not I guess that means I'll have to drag her to an emergency.
I finally figured out what she sounded like; a guina pig, the same grunts and chirps I guess were her trying to get air into her lungs!
The breeder had a whole wall of trays filled with Rats, he was feeding the cheapest wallmart dry dogfood"old roys". When I think about the whole thing and the thousands of other breeders it makes me ill. Millions of disposible rats never really having the most basic life.
I was tempted to return her to the breeder, I even called and he said it was OK, the situation has thrown my home into chaos, my other Rat is now evicted from his cage,I've got a sick FemaLE THAT NEVER MAY BE WELL ENOUGH TO SPAY and I now have the extra burden ofa sick Rat. I know the noble thing is to keep her and care for her but I don't know if I can do it.
Spider


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

Please try not to return her 
I know its hard and all the money you might have to spend on her, but just keep on thinking about how happy she will be when shes all better and running about and playing 
I know you cant save all those rattys stuck in that breeders house, but at least this one can have a better life 
Very very *VERY* good luck ;D


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

Her name is Alice, and will stay with me forever.
I just spent the whole day at Emergency,getting Meds and buying and outfitting a nice cage for her. I'm tired and need rest but wanted to say Alice is adarling little Rattie , I'm just glad I am able to help her out. You can tell she is so grateful, she knew what was in store for her, having a giant snake a few feet away and watching your sisters pulled out and fed to it, I can tell she gets it.Life is so sad....
Spider


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: My New Rat Chirping!*

Well done you 
I bet she's greatful with a background like that!
Sending good vibes and good luck your way ;D


----------

